# routering marble



## petekandu (Jul 2, 2011)

I have some marble strips that I want it insert into a tile wall but they are a bit uneven
about 2 mill out of parallel. I have some carbide router bits and was thinking of routering the strips by clamping them together and doing them as a block. Anyone out there ever tried to router marble. I was going to put the router on blocks and slide the stone under the cutter


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i have never seen anyone talk about using a router on stone or masonry.

i think you'd be better off using a masonry grinder or something along those lines.


----------



## philipbmann (Nov 30, 2011)

do a google search for 'router bit for stone'


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Make sure that you have a very good dust control system. Most "marble" contain SiO2 which causes a seriuos lung cancer issue that currently has "...no known cure..."

Reference the Center for Disease Control (cdc.gov) and search stone grinding. (stone finishing)


----------



## tomwalz (Aug 14, 2008)

Woodworking router bits are designed specifically to cut wood. They will burn up pretty rapidly cutting stone. There are special router bits for your application in advanced carbide, cermet and diamond but they are much too expensive for a single, small job. 

I would use a masonry grinder with a shop vac as dust collection while wearing a mask, eye protection to keep dust out of my eyes and hearing protection for the shop vac.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't do it. Ditch the marble and substitute Corian (from DuPont). Corian machines easily and looks like marble in some cases. Using a router on marble will ruin: router bits, router and your lungs. The aforementioned disease is "Silicosis", and it will kill all patients.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you really want to use the marble, find a shop that makes granite countertops and see if they can help. It is a job best left to someone who specializes in it.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

This video may be of interest...

Water is used to control dust much as with a tile saw!

I agree, don't do it without the water and proper tooling!

Hurricane mach5 stone and granite router profiling system - YouTube


----------

